# Plum Silky



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

If any of you have used Plum Silky shampoo, can you tell me whether you need a separate conditioner. It says it has built-in conditioner. Also, has anyone used Quicker Slicker. It sounds great for detangling.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I use Plum Silky. You don't NEED a conditioner but I do use one recommended by my breeder. It's their Aloe Remoisturizing conditioner. I really like the combo. It makes the girls feel so soft and they smell good!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Susan,

Thanks. That was the one I was looking at. Did you ever try the Quicker Slicker? Also, with the shampoo and conditioner, do you dilute it in the water and put it on them or use it directly? Oh, and where do you buy it? I went directly to their site.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I buy it at dog shows........
When I bathe them I always dilute the shampoo and the conditioner with some water. Only because I read somewhere on here that it's better to do that than to apply the shampoo or conditioner directly to the dog. I don't do any specific measurement, just add some shampoo to a plastic cup, add water and pour over whichever poor, pitiful dog is stuck in the tub!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I've used the Plum Silky w/the Aloe Remoisturizing conditioner and liked the results. They (Nature's Specialties) have a new conditioner called Plum-tastic that I got a sample of when I went to the groom show. The guy said it is better than their Aloe one. Well, I've used it twice and it is pretty good (I like the static reduction it gives) but, I wouldn't say it's better. It does have a great smell, though 

I absolutely LOVE Quicker Slicker! Besides using it for a grooming spray, I also use it to help dry her after a bath. Just spray it on and it reduces drying time by a lot! 

Adding: I don't use the Quicker Slicker daily, though, (I switch back and forth w/Coat Handler's) so I'm not sure what daily use would do.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I just ordered all three. I had run out of the Isle of Dogs Conditioner and thought I'd give this combo a try. I should have it by next week sometime.


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

I use Plum Silky and quicker slicker . . . they are my new favorites. I do use a conditioner but I'm still using up the myriad of products that I have. I will definitely try their conditioners when I have to restock.

I buy them locally at a new grooming salon. I groom the dogs myself but if I ever needed a groomer I think this new place near me would be great. The owner knows I have four dogs and she gives me a pretty good discount on any products. She seems very knowledgeable and always shows me the dogs she has in for grooming. The dogs all seem to love her.

Arlene


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Arlene,

If the dogs love her that says a lot. There's no hiding their reaction. I'm really looking forward to trying these products.


----------

